# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Օրվա ռեժիմ: Ինչպես ճիշտ օգտագործել ժամանակը:

## Նարինէ

Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի իմանալ, թե ինչպես եք տնօրինում ձեր ժամանակը: Ինձ թվում ա՝ հստակ ռեժիմով, կամ որոշակի սկզբունքներով ժամանակը օգտագործելը միայն կօգնի ամեն ինչ հասցնել:

Ի՞նչ համամասնությամբ եք բաժանում աշխատանքն ու հանգիստը: Ու ինչպես պետք ա լինի իրականում և այլն:
Քանի՞ ժամ եք սովորաբար հատկացնում քնին, ու քանի՞ ժամն ա համարվում քնի նորմա:


Կներեք, եթե արդեն նման թեմա կա, Չգտա:  :Wink:

----------

ARMbrain (01.03.2014), Chuk (04.03.2014), Հայկօ (03.03.2014), Ձայնալար (03.03.2014), Ուլուանա (04.03.2014)

----------


## Արամ

գործի-տուն

----------

Նարինէ (02.03.2014)

----------


## Freeman

Անհատական ա ամեն ինչ, մի նայի նորմաներին, քո համար նորման կարող ա հեչ չհամապատասխանի ընդունված նորմատիվներին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անկախ նրանից ով ոնց ա տնօրինում իրա օրը, շատ կարևոր ա, որ որոշակի օրինաչափություն լինի, իսկ դրանից շեղումներ լինեն, բայց ոչ շատ հաճախ, հակառակ դեպքում սթրեսը մեծանում ա: Ինձ թվում ա՝ Հայաստանում սթրեսի մակարդակը նաև դրանից ավելի բարձր, որ մարդիկ չունեն հստակ ռեժիմ կամ էդ ռեժիմից չափից դուրս հաճախ են շեղվում:

Ինձ համար կոնկրետ գիշերը յոթուկեսից ութ ժամ քնելն ու ցերեկային ժամերին աշխույժ լինելը սրբություն ա, դրա համար անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ եմ անում, գոնե աշխատանքային օրերին կեսգիշերից ես քնած եմ:

----------

Ուլուանա (04.03.2014)

----------


## Նարինէ

> Ինձ համար կոնկրետ գիշերը յոթուկեսից ութ ժամ քնելն ու ցերեկային ժամերին աշխույժ լինելը սրբություն ա, դրա համար անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ եմ անում, գոնե աշխատանքային օրերին կեսգիշերից ես քնած եմ:


Հա, ես հենց դրա մասին եմ.. Ես էլ որ յոթ ժամից քիչ եմ քնում, օրս կորած ա: Կամ ինչքան էլ աշխատեմ, գոնե որոշակի ժամանակահատված պետք ա հատկացնել հանգստին, շփմանը, թե չէ "ռելսից ընկնում եմ":
Արդեն մի ամիս ա հստակ պլան ունեմ ամբողջ ամսվա համար ու էսպես ամեն ինչ հասցնում եմ ու չհասցնելու անհանգստությունն անցել ա, մտածում եմ՝  ոնց առաջ չէի ֆայմել պլանավորել, գոնե կարևոր գործերը, որ պետք ա հասցնել..

*Ես հիմնականում էսպես եմ պլանավորում՝*
ա. ոչ հաճելի, բայց շտապ գործեր /կամ պարտականութուններ, զզվելի դաս-մաս, և այլն/
բ. հաճելի և  շտապ գործեր
գ. հաելի և ոչ շտապ գործեր

Ինձ իմ հորինած պլանավորումը լրիվ օգնում ա հասցնել, Առայժմ չեմ ձանձրացել :Blush:

----------

Alphaone (03.03.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> *Ես հիմնականում էսպես եմ պլանավորում՝*
> ա. ոչ հաճելի, բայց շտապ գործեր /կամ պարտականութուններ, զզվելի դաս-մաս, և այլն/
> բ. հաճելի և  շտապ գործեր
> գ. հաելի և ոչ շտապ գործեր
> 
> Ինձ իմ հորինած պլանավորումը լրիվ օգնում ա հասցնել, Առայժմ չեմ ձանձրացել


Նար, դու արի, ոչ թե հարցրու, այլ՝ սովորեցրու, բանաձևդ շատ դուր եկավ  :Smile:

----------

Նարինէ (04.03.2014)

----------


## Նարինէ

> Նար, դու արի, ոչ թե հարցրու, այլ՝ սովորեցրու, բանաձևդ շատ դուր եկավ


Շնորհակալություն:  :Blush:

----------


## Nihil

էս թեմայի վերաբերյալ ես շատ օգտակար կարող եմ լինել քեզ համար, որովհետև կարող եմ ծառայել որպես վատ, շատ վատ օրինակ:
Ինձ մոտ ամեն ինչ քաոտիկ վիճակում ա, դրա համար էլ սովորաբար պլանավորածս չեմ հասցնում:
Որպես լավ խորհուրդ մի բան կարող եմ ասել` համակարգչի մոտ քիչ նստի, ու ամեն ինչ հաստատ ավելի լավ կլինի: Փորձված բան ա:

----------

Alphaone (04.03.2014), Chuk (04.03.2014), Ուլուանա (04.03.2014)

----------


## Նարինէ

ահամ, էդ ժամանակ խմող ամենալավ միջոցն ա :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Գուցե մի քիչ ընդլայնվում եմ ու շեղվում թեմայից, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ երևի թեմային համապատասխան կլինի գրառումս։

Ռեիժիմն իսկապես կարևոր բան է, ու, ոնց որ Բյուրն ասեց, դրանից շեղումները պիտի բացառություններ լինեն, ոչ թե նորմա։ Մարդ արարածը, ցավոք, բավական հանդուրժող ու ներողամիտ է սեփական բացթողումների նկատմամբ. բավական է մի անգամ քեզ թույլ տաս շեղվել՝ սահմանածդ ռեժիմը խախտել, հաջորդ շեղումը շատ ավելի հեշտ է ստացվում, իսկ կարճ ժամանակ անց շեղված վիճակը նույնքան հեշտությամբ դառնում նորմա։ Նման դեպքերում շատ ավելի դժվար է հին ռեժիմին վերադառնալը, որովհետև պիտի ընդունես պարտությունդ ու ամեն ինչ զրոյից սկսես... Մի բան, որի միջով երևի բոլորս էլ գոնե ինչ–որ ժամանակ անցել ենք ու դեռ շատ առիթներ կունենանք անցնելու։ 

Քնի մասին խոսվեց։ Ինչքան գիտեմ, հասուն մարդու համար քնի նորման օրական 7-8 ժամն է համարվում։ Իհարկե, ինչ–որ չափով նաև անհատական է. մարդիկ կան՝ ավելի քիչ քնի կարիք ունեն, մարդիկ կան՝ ավելի շատ։ Ինձ համար 7-8 ժամն է նորման, ցանկալի է՝ 8–ը։ Նաև առնվազն իմ դեպքում (բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ էլ էդպես է համարվում) նշանակություն ունի, թե այդ 8 ժամը երբ է լինում։ Ցանկալի է շուտ քնել, շուտ արթնանալ։ Ես, օրինակ, աշխատում եմ մինչև տասնմեկը քնած լինել։ Ցավոք, ոչ միշտ է հաջողվում, բայց հաջողվելու դեպքում հաջորդ օրվա հաջող սկիզբն էլ է երաշխավորվում։ 

Բայց մի հետաքրքիր բան եմ նկատել. եթե խիստ անհրաժեշտության բերումով եմ ուշ ու քիչ քնում, հաջորդ օրը զարմանալիորեն լրիվ նորմալ եմ ինձ զգում, բայց եթե ինչ–որ անկապ պատճառով, ասենք, հավեսի համար ինչ–որ բան անելու, կոմպի դիմաց լռվելու և նմանատիպ այլ պատճառներով, ուրեմն հաջորդ օրը քնի պակասն անպայման հիշեցնում է իր գոյության մասին  :LOL: ։ Բայց եթե ուշ ու քիչ քնելու խիստ անհրաժեշտությունը շատ երկար է տևում, անհրաժեշտությունը վերջանալուն պես էդ ամբողջի համար միանգամից պատասխանատվության եմ ենթարկվում օրգանիզմիս կողմից։ Սիրում եմ իրեն  :Love:   :Jpit: ։

Ռեժիմի ձևավորման ու պահպանման համար կարևոր է որոշակի գործողություններ, թեկուզ կարճատև ու ոչ շատ կարևոր, ամեն օր կանոնավոր կերպով նույն կամ մոտավորապես նույն ժամանակ անելը։ Դրանք ինքնաբերաբար դրդում են կատարել նաև այլ՝ ավելի կարևոր գործողություններ, որոնք գուցե չէինք անի, եթե չլիներ արդեն ձևավորված «շղթան»։ 

Որոշ գործողություններ, որոնք անհրաժեշտ ենք համարում ամեն օր անել, բայց ոչ միշտ ենք անում, ուղղակի պիտի որոշենք, որ անելու ենք, ինչ գնով էլ լինի։ Ես, օրինակ, վերջին ավելի քան մեկ ամիսը նման սովորություն եմ դարձրել առավոտյան վարժություններ անելը։ Նախկինում էլ էի անում, բայց շատ անկանոն, երկարատև ընդմիջումներով, ամեն հարմար առիթի ինքս ինձ թույլ տալով չանել։ Էս անգամ որոշեցի, որ ես պիտի ամեն օր անեմ դրանք՝ անկախ ամեն ինչից։ Նույնիսկ եթե ուշ եմ զարթնել, կամ հեչ հավես չունեմ վարժություններ անելու, մեկ է, պիտի անեմ, որովհետև գիտեմ, որ հենց մի անգամ ինձ թույլ տվեցի տրվել ծուլությանն ու բացթողում անել, կորած եմ։ Բացառություններ չպիտի լինեն, միայն իսկապես անխուսափելիության դեպքում։ Ու մինչև հիմա դեռ չէր եղել էսպիսի շրջան, որ ես մի ամսից ավել ամեն օր, առանց բացառության, վարժություններս անեի։ Մի խոսքով՝ հպարտ եմ իմ փոքրիկ հաջողությամբ  :Jpit: ։ Դուք էլ փորձեք, չեք փոշմանի։

Հետո մի բան էլ կա. թեկուզ մի գործողություն նկարագրածս ձևով կանոնավոր կերպով անելը նաև զարգացնում է ընդհանրապես սովորություն ձևավորելու ու այն պահպանելու հմտություն, որն արդեն ավելի հեշտությամբ կարելի է օգտագործել այլ օգտակար սովորություններ ձևավորելու վրա։ Այլ կերպ ասած՝ սովորություն դարձնելն էլ է սովորովի։

Ես նաև աշխատում եմ ցուցակ գրել ամեն օրվա անելիքներիս։ Էդ ավանդույթը ուսանող ժամանակ եմ ձևավորել՝ իհարկե, պարբերաբար ընդհատելով, ցավոք։ Վաղուց չէի արել, վերջերս վերսկսել եմ։ Ցուցակն, ի դեպ, ներառում է ոչ միայն անհրաժեշտ ու տհաճ պարտականություններ, այլև հաճելի գործողություններ։ Ես ինքս իմ առջև նպատակ չեմ դնում նշված բոլոր կետերն իրագործելու, որովհետև գրում եմ առավելագույն ցանկալին, ոչ թե պարտադիրը։ Նպատակը հնարավորինս շատ կետեր իրագործելն է։ Ասենք, ես ինձ համար որոշել եմ, որ չորսից պակաս կետեր իրագործելն արդեն թույլ արդյունք է։ Իհարկե, որոշ գործողոթյուններ մի քանիսն արժեն, դրանց, բնականաբար, գնահատում եմ ըստ արժանվույն  :Jpit: ։ Մի ժամանակ նաև ամեն շաբաթվա, ամսվա վերջում արդյունքներն ամփոփում էի ու ինքս ինձ գնահատում  :Jpit: ։ Աչքիս՝ դա էլ վերականգնեմ։

Հ. Գ. Կներեք երկարաշունչ գրառման համար։ Վաղուց Ակումբում գրառումներ չէի արել. սովածացել էի մի տեսակ  :Blush: ։

----------

Նարե91 (06.03.2014), Նարինէ (04.03.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անահիտն ամեն ինչ ասեց  :Jpit: 
Էդ ամեն գնով ստիպելու մասին մի բան ասեմ... կա էսպես կոչված 21 օրվա ֆենոմենը: Եթե ինչ-որ մի բան պիտի ամեն օր անեք, բայց չեք կարողանում ձեզ ստիպել, որ անեք, ապա մտովի պատկերացրեք, որ դա մենակ 21 օր ա լինելու ու 21 օր անընդմեջ արեք: Դրանից հետո արդեն սովորություն ա դառնում, հանգիստ անում եք: Դե էդ թիվը սիմվոլիկ ա, բայց մեջն իմաստ էլ կա:

Հա, էդ ցուցակ կազմելն էլ ա լավ երևույթ: Ու մանավանդ կողքը պտիչկաներ դնելն ահագին քաջալերիչ ա: Ես տենց ցուցակներ համ էլ ամսվա ու շաբաթվա համար եմ կազմում: Օգնում ա: Էս սովորությունը գործի տեղս ձեռք բերեցի, դուրս էկա, բայց սովորությունը մնաց  :Smile:

----------

Նարե91 (06.03.2014), Ուլուանա (05.03.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Անահիտն ամեն ինչ ասեց 
> Էդ ամեն գնով ստիպելու մասին մի բան ասեմ... կա էսպես կոչված 21 օրվա ֆենոմենը: Եթե ինչ-որ մի բան պիտի ամեն օր անեք, բայց չեք կարողանում ձեզ ստիպել, որ անեք, ապա մտովի պատկերացրեք, որ դա մենակ 21 օր ա լինելու ու 21 օր անընդմեջ արեք: Դրանից հետո արդեն սովորություն ա դառնում, հանգիստ անում եք: Դե էդ թիվը սիմվոլիկ ա, բայց մեջն իմաստ էլ կա:


Ես իմաստի մասին չեմ լսել, չնայած թիվը մի տեսակ ծանոթ ա թվում։ Բայց փորձեմ գուշակել, թե ինչի հենց 21։ Սովորություն ձևավորելու համար երկար ժամանակ ա պետք, ցանկալի ա՝ գոնե մի ամիս, բայց քանի որ մի ամիսը շատ երկար ժամանակ ա թվում, պետք ա դրան հնարավորինս մոտ, բայց ավելի կարճ ժամանակահատված ցույց տվող  ինչ–որ թիվ լինի, իսկ որ վերջին թվանշանն էլ ամենափոքր թիվը լինի՝ ավելի պայծառ  :LOL: , հոգեբանորեն որպես ավելի կարճ ժամանակ ա ընկալվում։ Երևի մոտավորապես նույն սկզբունքն ա գործում, ինչ գների դեպքում, երբ ինչ–որ ապրանք, ասենք, արժենում ա 19.99 դոլար, բայց ոչ երբեք՝ 20։ ԱՄՆ—ում, օրինակ, բոլոր գներն էդպիսին են, կլոր թվերով գներ համարյա չեն հանդիպում։ Հաջողությամբ գործող հոգեբանական տրյուկ  :Smile: ։




> Հա, էդ ցուցակ կազմելն էլ ա լավ երևույթ: Ու մանավանդ կողքը պտիչկաներ դնելն ահագին քաջալերիչ ա: Ես տենց ցուցակներ համ էլ ամսվա ու շաբաթվա համար եմ կազմում: Օգնում ա: Էս սովորությունը գործի տեղս ձեռք բերեցի, դուրս էկա, բայց սովորությունը մնաց


Հա, կատարել–վերջացնելը ֆիքսելն իրոք քաջալերող դեր ունի։ Ես պտչիկա դնելու փոխարեն ուղղակի գիծ եմ քաշում վրան  :Jpit: ։

----------

